# Estraña distorsion al salir de KDE-4-6-5

## cameta

La pantalla en lugar de desaturarse, genera distorsiones de este tipo. Esto ocurre tras la última actualización.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/shutdown1.jpg/

----------

## cameta

Se que es algo relacionado con kwin.

----------

## Luciernaga

Casi seguro que es el controlador de video que no es el adecuado a la versión que utilizas o que necesita actualizarse.

De todos modos, tanto si es al iniciar como al apagar suele producirse pero luego en plena actividad funciona correctamente .... ¿o no?

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

Si funciona perfectamente con todo. El controlador de video que uso es el Nouveau.

```
glxinfo | grep string 

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

OpenGL vendor string: nouveau

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on NV44

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
```

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   xorg-x11 *

 

 *Quote:*   

> eselect mesa list
> 
> i915 (Intel 915, 945)
> 
> i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)
> ...

 

----------

## Luciernaga

Yo también utilizo el Nouveau y no se me producen estas distorsiones al apagar porque uso GNOME.

Dificilmente podrás eliminar esas distorsiones puesto que se producen en el momento de apagar el escritorio, es un momento transitorio incontrolable, probablemente una nueva versión del Nouveau y/o de KDE lo eliminarán sin darte cuenta .... ¿o sí?

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## opotonil

Me pasaba lo mismo pero al maximizar Konsole, en el mejor de los casos, en el peor me dajaba el portátil colgado. En mi caso utilizo los drivers privados de nvidia, se soluciono con la actualización a kde-4.7.1 y a la versión actualmente estable de nvidia-drivers (en la misma actualización del sistema se actualizaron ambos paquetes, así que no se si seria cosa de uno, del otro o de los dos).

Salu2.

----------

## cameta

Se que con la versión anterior de KDE este problema no se producia. No se si es una buena idea actualizar a la nueva.

----------

## pelelademadera

es todo un tema kde....

a veces mejora notablemente, desde al menos la version 4.7.*, la barra de tareas funciona mal. o sea, cerras una ventana, y queda ahi abajo aunque la app este muerta, abris otra app, y te la abre al costado, cambias de escritorio y volves al mismo, y se borro la ventana muerta, pero el espacio queda inutilizable....

tengo la ultima 4.7.2, y sigue asi....

tengo ati, con los catalyst

----------

## cameta

La culpa es mia por actualizar un sistema que funcionaba perfectamente.

----------

## i92guboj

Según mi experience, con kde 4.x pasan estas cosas desde el primer día (también con mi driver, radeon). Los detalles y el tipo de basura cambian con las versión, pero siempre están ahí cuando el sistema de composición está activado (los efectos).

También aparece basura ocasionalmente al abrir los menús, sobre todo la primera vez, y más aún si es un menú grande y complejo. Nada hay que se pueda hacer, excepto esperar que conforme se vayan refinando los drivers, gallium, kwin, gles y todas las demás piezas relacionadas el problema desaparezca solo. Si antes no te pasaba creo que te puedes considerar afortunado.

----------

## cameta

Precisamente los efectos los tengo desactivados porque sólo sirven para gastar CPU y memoria.

¿Hay alguna manera de volver a la version anterior de KDE?

----------

## i92guboj

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Precisamente los efectos los tengo desactivados porque sólo sirven para gastar CPU y memoria.

 

Si tu driver funciona correctamente, el gasto de cpu no solo no debería ser mayor, sino que debería verse reducido al habilitar composite, ya que el renderizado se reubica en tu gpu.

Esto es la teoría, al menos. Es cierto, no obstante, que el rendimiento de kde dista mucho de ser óptimo en este sentido.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Hay alguna manera de volver a la version anterior de KDE?

 

Si hay versiones anteriores de kde en portage deberías poder instalar una. Yo en tu lugar lo que haría será instalar la última, aunque eso suponga añadir unos keywords. El tema gráfico se supone que mejora en cada nueva versión de kwin. Aunque igual tu problema está en el driver o en el kernel.

----------

## cameta

Primero revisare el kernel a ver si me he dejado alguna opción.

----------

## i92guboj

Si hay algún problema con la pila DRM del kernel y tu driver gráfico, quizás revisar los logs de X y la salida de dmesg den alguna pista de lo que está pasando.

----------

## cameta

Xorg.log

http://pastebin.com/dzrpZYDa

kdm.log

http://pastebin.com/LC9G1rMB

Dmesg

http://pastebin.com/UrtsX6eB

----------

## i92guboj

No se ve nada en tus logs. 

Creo que tu único problema es la inmadurez de la pila gráfica en Linux. Dentro de 10 años, con la llegada de wayland, y cuando nos pongamos al día con las versiones de opengl y los drivers gráficos, quizás, solo quizás, dejemos de estar atrás en ese campo. El tiempo dirá.

Mientras tanto, según kde la culpa es de todos menos de ellos mismos.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Mientras tanto, según kde la culpa es de todos menos de ellos mismos.

 

Bueno con moco$oft tambíen pasan estas cosas.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Probare con el 4.7,  a ver que más se rompe.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Cameta. Probar esto?

Ir a Preferencias de Sistemas ----> Apariencia y Comportamiento del Espacio de Trabajo ----> Efectos del Escritorio ----> Avanzado

----> Tipo de Composicion: OpenGL

----> En Opciones de OpenGL:

*Destildar Habilitar representacion Directa

*Tildar Usar VSync

No se si recordas pero yo tenia un problema similar al que mencionas aca, creo te lo comente por PM. Para mi el problema es de Kde-4.6.5. 

Igual cuidado que tal vez las X no levantan más. Una manera interesante de probar esto es poner la opcion "composite" en el xorg.conf, si no arrancan las X pones un xcomposite en disable y esa parte ni la lee, dandote la opcion a volver todo como estaba antes. 

Por otro lado agregaron la USE xcomposite para ser utilizada en Kwin, yo no llegue a utilizarla porque arregle mi problema antes pero puede ser una opcion a probar tambien. Ideas, tal vez erradas pero algo es algo.

Respecto al problema de la barra de tareas mencionado arriba yo lo tuve con Kde-4.6.3, se quedaban ahi las cosas, no se si realmente era un tema de la version de KDE

----------

## cameta

*Destildar Habilitar representacion Directa 

Esto no puede desactivarse y mantener los efectos activados. Tienes razón los tiros van por esta parte.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

O sea, no es posible desactivar la opcion en cuestion??

Kde-4.6.5-r2 me funciona increible con Nvidia-275 y Xorg-1.10.4

Con nouveau la verdad que me tiraba coloretes por todos lados, algunas distorsiones vi tambien. 

A mi como dice ahi me funciona sin problemas y mas rapido que antes (kde-4.6.3, nvidia-260, Xorg-1.9)

----------

## cameta

Si podría probar con los nvidia-drivers propietarios, pero claro ahora estoy trabajando con el pc y si toco algo y luego no arranco las X tengo un problemon gordo.

----------

